# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Caffe, deep learning framework, Berkeley Vision and Learning Center, Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Berkeley Vision and Learning Center

Website - caffe.berkeleyvision.org

Team:

Yangqing Jia

Evan Shelhamer

----------


## Airicist

"Delivering real-time AI in the palm of your hand"

by Yangqing Jia, Peter Vajda
November 8, 2016

caffe2

----------

